# 2 week old goat not eating enough or  pooping



## kimmieP (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi new to site, have a 2 week old little boy can't seem to get him to eat more than 1-2 oz of whole milk with karo,  in it at a feeding which I break up into two 15 min break cause he acts like he is dying the little drama queen that he is he hates the bottle... I found him in the barn 1 week ago abandoned by his mom.  and he can't poop on his own I gave him an enema yesterday.  I don't not what else to do. please if some can help me.  will post a pic as soon as I figure out how... oh and he weights 5 lbs


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 18, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH from NE TX! So glad you joined us, but sorry to hear the reason that brought you here. I'm  a relative goat newbie myself, but here are a few things to consider... I'm sure much more experienced goat folks will jump in here at some point...

Based on age and weight, I'm guessing this is a Nigerian Dwarf goat? (what breed is he?) He would not have survived 2 weeks without eating (drinking mother's milk), so I doubt he was abandoned... (how old is he true and accurate?) He may have gotten lost/separated from mom, or mom may have just not been in a feeding mode at the time. Typically moms let the kids nurse for 10-30 seconds at a time on and off through the day. He may not want the bottle because he's already used to mom's milk and the teat. It's often very difficult to get a kid to take a bottle after they've been "on mom" for any period of time. Is there a reason you aren't/can't milk mom and feed him mother's milk? Why are you adding karo syrup to the milk? There's really no need to do this, and that too may be making him not want the bottle. There are feeding regimens posted in various threads here about how much, how often, based on breed and age. You might search for some to see what's best in your situation.

There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. You'll get to "meet" folks at the same time. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Oh, and we all love pics, so post them anytime you feel the need! Please make yourself at home!


PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me  will never remember from this post & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 18, 2018)

Also, you should check mom and see if there's a reason she isn't/won't let him nurse (if she really isn't)... maybe she has udder/teat issues making it painful for her? chapped or otherwise damaged teats can be very painful. If her teat is plugged (waxy plugs), she may have an engorged udder needing pressure relief. This can also happen if the kid is only drinking off one side. Check that the udder isn't hard/hot indicating possible mastitis...

Hope you get it figured out and pics are always helpful, appreciated. Good luck and let us know please.


----------



## kimmieP (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi ty for reply yes his age and weight is accurate I was there when he was born he is a twin, the other one did not survive unfortunatly, this is her first birth.  she will lick him but will not let him feed. I think the problem maybe with him not being able to suckle, the reason behind the karo is I have always given it to my other bottle babies with np. I'm not sure of breed think a boer/nigerian mix. I brought him into the house because I live in FL and we have a cold snap and I found him shivering in the barn at 5 days old


----------



## kimmieP (Dec 18, 2018)

Here is a pic finally figured it out


----------



## babsbag (Dec 18, 2018)

Have you checked him for a cleft palate?  If he was on mom for 5 days she must have let him nurse and that is probably why it is so difficult to get him on a bottle. When you did the enema did it produce any fecal matter? Perhaps he is not eating enough to cause him to poop. Persistence is key to transferring a kid to a bottle, it is never easy.  There is also the chance that mom knew that something was wrong and that is why she left him.  As mentioned by @Latestarter, you need to check the doe and make sure that she is ok.


----------



## kimmieP (Dec 18, 2018)

Doe seems fine, how do you check for cleft pallet , When  he sucks on my finger it's very gentle like the others before him.  I have no Vets that treat goats near me. also could the be binding him up


----------



## babsbag (Dec 18, 2018)

To check for a cleft palate you need to open his mouth and look at the roof of his mouth. There is a very slight groove, you can feel it with your finger. A cleft palate will be very very deep and sometimes you can stick your finger in it. If you use a flashlight you can see his sinus cavity through the cleft.  

Does milk ever come out his nose?


----------



## kimmieP (Dec 19, 2018)

Ok check for cleft he doesn't have that.  I stopped putting the mark in the milk and he seems to like it better.  But not pooping on his own. Been doing warm water enemas, can too many cause damage he's 2 weeks today can I give him mineral oil and how.  Sry bout questions but never have  had a constipated baby, I have goats since 2006.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 19, 2018)

With that many enemas he may NOT be constipated, just nothing in there to move out.   Feed him and wait a couple days for enough to form and move.     What king of milk is he being fed?   That can make a difference in his progress too.


----------



## kimmieP (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi thanks for the fast reply I'm giving whole milk.  And this morning he finally are 4 oz . I was so happy .  Last nite the only reason I did the enema was because he was straining and when I pick him up he cried and was refusing to eat the poor baby.   So I will keep an eye on him, hopefully he will go on his own soon thanks again this site has been so helpful.  I have been reading posts here before I joined.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 19, 2018)

Glad to hear he's finally eating better. Hope he pulls through for you. How is mom doing? Are you able to milk her for the kid? If not, whole milk is/should be fine.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 19, 2018)

Did you actually check the doe?
As in expressing milk from the udder? Does it feel warm? Is anything coming out?
Did you take her temperature?
There is more to it than looking at outward appearance.
Goats do not need enemas. For some reason this seems to be a thing right now, seeing this often. If he is having difficulty then you need to mimic what his dam would do, just with a warm cloth and wipe his bum. This stimulates him needing to go. Just like when the dam cleans them, it stimulates them. 
If he has no food he isn't going to poop.  At a week old depending on his weight he should be getting fed 4x day and at least 4oz per feeding. More if he is 7lbs or so. Once he takes 6-8 oz per feeding go to three x day. He should remain on 3x day til 6 weeks then 2x day.
Is he peeing?


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 19, 2018)

You say "whole milk" and I assume you mean pasteurized cow milk, as you would buy to drink.  While that can work, goats generally give a much richer milk for a few weeks, promoting growth.  I'm spoiled by having goats to milk for any bottle baby.

SBC does bottle most of her kids.  Maybe she'll know more on this.  I generally have doe raised kids or at least doe milk raised, if bottling.  

At any rate, I am thrilled the little one is drinking for you now!    How are things going otherwise?   We care.


----------

